# Diamondback 10wt for sale



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

Diamondback 10wt. I bought it used, in great condition, and never put a reel on it. Would love to get it gone this week. $100 firm. call or text 706-680-0895 for quicker response


----------

